# And the News You've All Been Waiting For...



## Marauder06 (Jun 21, 2011)

... or maybe not.

Afghanistan troop withdrawal plans:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/43471826/ns/world_news-south_and_central_asia/



> President Barack Obama is expected to withdraw roughly 10,000 U.S. troops from Afghanistan this year, with one brigade of about 5,000 forces leaving this summer and a second brigade of similar size coming home by the end of the year, a senior U.S. defense official said Tuesday.
> Obama is also weighing a timetable for bringing home the 20,000 other "surge" troops he ordered to Afghanistan as part of his December 2009 decision to send reinforcements to reverse the Taliban's battlefield momentum.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 21, 2011)

We'll end up using the troops at home on 'clean up' missions after they decide to bring the fight across the pond.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 21, 2011)

x SF med said:


> We'll end up using the troops at home on 'clean up' missions after they *decide to being the fight *across the pond.



Somehow I think xSF's been in the Goy Moyle Sauce


----------



## x SF med (Jun 21, 2011)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Somehow I think xSF's been in the Goy Moyle Sauce


 
Oy vey...  You must have spielkas in your genichtegezoink...  verruktas goyim....  you must have been hitting the Manischewitz pretty hard there shiksa....:eek:


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 21, 2011)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Somehow I think xSF's been in the Goy Moyle Sauce



He expended all his intelligenceness editing stuff for me and now doesn't have any left for himself ;)


----------



## QC (Jun 21, 2011)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Somehow I think xSF's been in the Goy Moyle Sauce


 FFS stop that! I farkin' choked.


----------



## pardus (Jun 22, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> ...
> Afghanistan troop withdrawal plans:



He better fucking *NOT* fuck up my deployment!


----------



## x SF med (Jun 22, 2011)

QC said:


> FFS stop that! I farkin' choked.


 
So...  is Mac or Spit visiting Australia?  They said you say that a lot.:-|


----------



## Muppet (Jun 22, 2011)

pardus said:


> He better fucking *NOT* fuck up my deployment!


 
Your luck, the fuckhead will and you will be stuck deploying to Qatar and be recalled back to the states.

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 22, 2011)

Firemedic said:


> Your luck, the fuckhead will and you will be stuck deploying to Qatar and be recalled back to the states.
> 
> F.M.


Guys in Qatar get to drink.:-"


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 22, 2011)

pardus said:


> He better fucking *NOT* fuck up my deployment!



With your luck you'll end up on gate duty at a shitter truck depot. ;)


----------



## policemedic (Jun 22, 2011)

Firemedic said:


> Your luck, the fuckhead will and you will be stuck deploying to Qatar and be recalled back to the states.
> 
> F.M.


 
Nah, he'll go to Libya to have a cuppa with the fine political leadership of that very fine, progressive democratic nation....:-|


----------



## x SF med (Jun 22, 2011)

He'll be lucky to get deployed to Canada to babysit RackMaster....


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 22, 2011)

x SF med said:


> He'll be lucky to get deployed to Canada to babysit RackMaster....



lol  He's both not qualified and doesn't have the clearance for that. ;)


----------



## Headshot (Jun 22, 2011)

Ah, just in time for election season.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 22, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> lol He's both not qualified and doesn't have the clearance for that. ;)


 
He's a medic, you're a gimp...  it should be simple like the both of you...:-"


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 22, 2011)

x SF med said:


> He's a medic, you're a gimp... it should be simple like the both of you...:-"



I don't need a medic that would mistake me for a sheep in the middle of the night.  That's pretty simple. ;)


----------



## QC (Jun 22, 2011)

x SF med said:


> So...  is Mac or Spit visiting Australia?  They said you say that a lot.:-|


BWAHAHAHAfunnycunt.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 23, 2011)

x SF med said:


> So... is Mac or Spit visiting Australia? They said you say that a lot.:-|


Holy cow... I spat all my Coke!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 23, 2011)

Should have swallowed.


----------



## Dame (Jun 23, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Should have swallowed.



:eek:


----------



## QC (Jun 23, 2011)

I only swallow for promotions.


----------



## pardus (Jun 23, 2011)

QC said:


> I only swallow for promotions. :)



Says the General


----------

